

Russian Region Tolerates ‘Bride Stealing’ Even After Triple Murder - taigeair
http://world.time.com/2013/11/05/russian-region-tolerates-bride-stealing-even-after-triple-murder/

======
Dylan16807
I don't see the HN connection. Care to explain?

Also it doesn't sound like the custom is at fault for the deaths here. I could
be wrong, but I strongly doubt the custom approves of kidnapping the same
person four times.

~~~
taigeair
Russians are good hackers.

